# Case like COOLER MASTER Stacker 830 Smoke flame?



## Fewmitz (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119175

That's what I'm talking about, by the way.

There's two sides to this. For one thing, this case is far too beautiful for me to not have. I love proper flame designs on cases, and I've never seen one in white.

On the other hand, I really like money too, and that case is not for people who like money.

So what's the -best- way to go about this, if I wanted to design this myself? At this point, there's really only three solutions I can see. The first would be to save up and buy it, which I guess I don't mind doing, but I'm not particularly enthusiastic. The next thing I could do is figure out how to paint, which is why I'm here. The third is to find a case like this, and then buy that. But, I don't know any place to get custom computer cases, so if you guys know, then that would be great too.

Am confused, please assist.

Thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have a look here the technique is the same but the paint is different because of the plastic
on the case > http://www.hotrodders.com/articles/ghost_flames.html

If your not good at drawing there are stencils available search the web.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

[email protected]#T! that's expensive!


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

It does look wide, but is the 17.4" listed in the specs correct? That would be amazing, probably my biggest complaint about cases is the width. 550 bucks though, that's a yikes for sure.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yea it's a big case But I want this one> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119172

And here is the rest> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...scription=COOLER+MASTER+Stacker+830&x=17&y=36


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

wrench97 said:


> Yea it's a big case But I want this one> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119172
> 
> And here is the rest> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...scription=COOLER+MASTER+Stacker+830&x=17&y=36


L O L !


----------



## Fewmitz (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes, the specs are correct.

And yes, they're expensive, but they're also gorgeous.

Now I just need to figure out just how artistic I'm feeling...


----------

